# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  NADAL - Beau jeune chat timide

## Asso Croc Blanc

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* NADAL
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 5 ans 9 mois 
*N° d'identification:* Siret N° 534 468 012 0001
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						 Chats,
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 69 - Rhône
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Contact


*E-mail :* adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 

Bonjour, ​moi ​c'est NADAL​, ​je suis né mi avril 2017 je suis issu de  la rue d'où le fait que j'ai encore​ un peu​ peur de l'humain.

Je suis timide c​e n'est ​pas une maladie grave ​ :Smile: ​ ça se soigne et surtout avec le temps ça s'atténue et disparaît.

Ma famille devra faire preuve de patience avec moi pour gagner ma confiance, mais je le mérite bien non ?
La patience est toujours récompensée me dit ma famille d'accueil.

Je vis avec d'autres chats et nous sommes solidaire entre nous.
​Je  les regarde se faire papouiller caresser et je me dis que ça doit être  bien sympathique mais je n'arrive pas encore à vaincre ma peur.
Vous êtes armé de patience et d'amour alors je vous attend !
Je ne connais pas les chiens.

Il est à adopter contre remboursement forfaitaire des frais vétérinaires.

Il est testé FIV/Felv négatif, primo-vacciné avec son rappel, stérilisé, identifié (250269645579374), vermifugé et déparasité.
Il est non LOOF de type européen

Adoption sous contrat CROC BLANC, déclarée en préfecture du Rhône sous le n° W691061376
N'hésitez pas à aller visiter notre site ou à nous contacter par email

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption 						
Si vous êtes intéressés, envoyez un message à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com

----------


## GADYNETTE

trop beau

----------


## doriant



----------


## doriant



----------


## doriant



----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------

